# The L.L. Bean Anorak is Back



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

One of their new items for the spring is the . Having never had one of the originals, I wonder how this one compares. For some reason, I want to say that the old models had a longer tail and a lighter colored zipper and placket. Still, it looks pretty decent as a casual spring rain jacket to wear with some chino shorts and bean mocs. Any thoughts?


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

That is GREAT news. I sent my 20+ year old one ot my niece about a year ago as I've grown, regrettably more stout since college and was highly bummed to see that Bean no longer offered them. Than you very much for pointing this offering out. It's perfect for misty weath or as a wind breaker and fold/wads up into nothing for storage.

It look scomparabel to the old model. Mine was single-color green, had a black zipper, and looks to be the same length. It had a draw cord at the waist (accessible through the fron pocket) and at the bottom hem.


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up. The ones I remember had American Indian motif accents. And they had an insulated version that was nice also.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Epaminondas said:


> It looks comparable to the old model. Mine was single-color green, had a black zipper, and looks to be the same length. It had a draw cord at the waist (accessible through the front pocket) and at the bottom hem.


Thanks, Epam. I think I was thinking of an old J. Crew model. A search on eBay reveals that this model is a dead ringer for the older ones (though not made in USA). There's a "warden's green" color available as well. I don't know how it matches up to your old one.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

I also had a green one back in the late 1990s. It was nice, but was priced at around $29.95 (if I recall correctly). I don't know that I'd pay $49.95 for one -- that seems a little steep, even with inflation and all.


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

Ron_A said:


> I also had a green one back in the late 1990s. It was nice, but was priced at around $29.95 (if I recall correctly). I don't know that I'd pay $49.95 for one -- that seems a little steep, even with inflation and all.


$29.95 in 1997 dollars is about $41 today, so your instinct is right on. If they go on sale, that's the time to buy.


----------



## SconnieTrad (Mar 16, 2011)

I have one of the old Anoraks in red, and it also has the same black zippers. It's a great piece of gear, I've been wearing mine backpacking for years.


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

frosejr said:


> $29.95 in 1997 dollars is about $41 today, so your instinct is right on. If they go on sale, that's the time to buy.


Back in 1997, you had to pay for shipping on top of the price (yes, I know - I'm still paying shipping) - and yes, if you ordered other things from Bean, the cost of shipping got distributed over mutliple items (though shipping increased as well), but assuming the $29.95 price is correct, add probably at least $5 for shipping in 1997, which means $35, and using the inflation adjuster I found - that equals pennies less than $50 in 2011 ($49.33), which means the price is acutally pretty much in-line with the past.

I can't be bothered to wait around to save a couple of bucks on something like this. For the $10 off you might someday see, I'd rather have it now in the size and color that I want and start getting use out of it in the upcoming weekends. Further, since I have been looking for one for some time and haven't seen anyone with a similar item recently, ignoring the aforesaid, it's still subjectively worth $50 to me. Life is too short to be waiting for sales on $50 stuff - that barely fills my gas tank and gets me to work for four days and the amount saved wouldn't even pay for a haircut and I'll have wasted all that time wishing I had one handy while waiting for a sale that might never happen.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

I just ordered the navy. I used a $10 promo gift card and paid $39.95 shipped. That's in line with the average price the vintage LLB anoraks are fetching on eBay, so I think it's a good deal if the product is as good as you folks remember it. I'll report back when I receive it.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

Actually, the price isn't too outrageous considering shipping is included, etc. (relative to truly outrageous prices that I've paid for Patagonia stuff, it's a steal). I was just a little surprised to see the $49.95 - $59.95 (for tall sizes) prices come up. At $39.95, with shipping included, it's definitely a good buy. Keep in mind that the anorak, while well constructed, isn't very substantial. It essentially is a very thin, unlined nylon shell.


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

Ron_A said:


> Actually, the price isn't too outrageous considering shipping is included, etc. (relative to truly outrageous prices that I've paid for Patagonia stuff, it's a steal). I was just a little surprised to see the $49.95 - $59.95 (for tall sizes) prices come up. At $39.95, with shipping included, it's definitely a good buy. Keep in mind that the anorak, while well constructed, isn't very substantial. It essentially is a very thin, unlined nylon shell.


I wish, in conjunction with the Anorak, Bean would bring back their knock-off of the pullover, elasticized waist/cuff Patagonia Synchilla too.


----------



## ASF (Mar 6, 2006)

The nostalgia value is worth $49 alone!

I have had two of these in my lifetime and still own one. My first Bean Anorak was bright sky blue in color and made from slippery nylon. When I was in college, I ripped it along the bottom edge of the pouch while playing hockey. I recall the material ripped, not the seam where the pocket was sewn to the body. My newer (20 yrs old) anorak is bright red and made of a brushed nylon (maybe Supplex?), it does have a cottony like hand. I've treated it with various solutions over the years to improve its water resistance and it's a proven workhorse.

When layered with a fleece, this is a great article of clothing for ourdoor pursuits from running and biking to hiking and hunting.

Long live the Anorak!

asf


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Excelleant, I'll put my LL Bean coupons to good use!

Brian


----------



## Larsd4 (Oct 14, 2005)

What, no bright yellow or orange? C'mon Bean, get a little loud. I've got an old yellow one I'd completely forgotten about until seeing this thread. Thanks!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Yeah, I'm surprised they don't have yellow. Isn't that de rigeur for rain wear? I recall something very similar being worn in Take Ivy, but I could be wrong.


----------



## DFPyne (Mar 2, 2010)

Jovan said:


> Yeah, I'm surprised they don't have yellow. Isn't that de rigeur for rain wear? I recall something very similar being worn in Take Ivy, but I could be wrong.


The Anorak in Take Ivy is actually a dark green. I agree a Yellow would be ideal and was surprised that isn't an option. I do however like the detailing on the Take Ivy example, such as the flap pocket.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Ah, thanks for correcting me. Just looked at some scans and came up with this. I was probably confusing the two.

Nice rain mac on the guy opposite page.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

I have one of these and it's available in yellow, I went w/ forest green though: 

Brian


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 10, 2008)

DFPyne said:


> The Anorak in Take Ivy is actually a dark green. I agree a Yellow would be ideal and was surprised that isn't an option. I do however like the detailing on the Take Ivy example, such as the flap pocket.


The guy on the left is dressed almost exactly like Bob Denver on Gilligan's Island.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

vwguy said:


> I have one of these and it's available in yellow, I went w/ forest green though:
> 
> Brian


I'd love to see what it is, but unfortunately that link doesn't work.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Jovan said:


> I'd love to see what it is, but unfortunately that link doesn't work.


What!? Son of a...try this one

Brian


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

Holy cow! I can't believe these are back! My old forest green one was on its last legs. I had gotten a little too close to a campfire some years back and had some nice little burn holes in the nylon as a result.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

vwguy said:


> What!? Son of a...try this one
> 
> Brian


That one's not too bad. When I was mulling over purchasing the Bean version, I came across this one. It's virtually identical (including the limited color selection) but it's made in USA. I couldn't find a price on them or even any place where I could purchase one. My Bean anorak should arrive today, so I'll post my thoughts on it.


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

vwguy said:


> What!? Son of a...try this one
> 
> Brian


One potential drawback with this model - especially with a pack - is that it doesn't have raglan sleeves so there is a seam running along the shoulder which may abrade with pack straps and tends to be more prone to water seapage/leaking. That may or may not be an issue for some, but the Bean version appears to have raglan style sleeves.

BTW, I think the proper link is this:


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

My anorak was delivered to my office a little while ago and I popped it on to go grab some lunch in the rain (it was only drizzling so I can't really comment on water resistance). Here are my observations:

The material is Supplex or a similar cotton-like nylon. It's very soft with a twill-like texture, which is nice since it's unlined. The eyelets for the hip and hood drawstrings are antique brass. Cord locks are plastic. The zippers are YKK self-mending coils in black. All the seams that join fabric panels are double needle.

Some features include an elastic hip drawstring with a one-handed cord lock (at bottom right side of hem), a hidden one-handed waist drawstring inside the kangaroo pocket and a two-way adjustable hood. This last one is actually a nice feature. The nylon hood drawstring has some nice leather adjusters (difficult to use, though) and the grommets are on the inside of the hood so you can tuck them out of the way. The hood also has a velcro tab and strip on the back to adjust how far it hangs over your head. One of my biggest complaints about other rain wear (LE, especially) is that the hoods are way too big and hang over my eyes in a comical fashion. Not so with the Bean. I wish the adjuster were a little smaller, though.

One thing I noticed about the construction is that it doesn't have true raglan sleeves. The back seam runs from the collar to the armpit as it should, but as you can see in the pic in the OP, the front seam runs from the collar, straight down to the top of the handwarmer pocket. I doubt it'll have any significant impact on it's water resistance.

I would say the sizing is pretty spot on for a shell. The small has a 45.5" chest and the medium a 48.5" (I didn't ask about larger sizes). I'm a 38S and I bought the small since I plan on wearing it mostly for spring and summer rain, where I don't expect to have to layer much. As it fits right now, I could probably wear a Shetland under it comfortably, but nothing heavier. Also, this sucker doesn't stretch and it hangs down just below your rear so, if you're gluteally well-endowed, make sure to size accordingly.

A few other notes:

- Muffy already posted a blog about her anorak along with some nice photos of CT.
- If anybody knows how this thing is supposed to fold itself into a pouch, please let me know.


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

hardline_42 said:


> If anybody knows how this thing is supposed to fold itself into a pouch, please let me know.


Kind of hard to explain, but you basically unzip the pocket, then keep the pocket to the front, fold the anorak it into a square "behind" the pocket (as it were) and then turn the pocket inside out, pushing the anorak into the pocket so that the folded anorak is on the inside.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Hm. I'd be tempted to get the Small size but I'm 6'1. My arms may be too long for it.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Well forget you guys...LOL, if it's good enough for Muffy, I guess I'd better get my (classic) anorak on order!  Is is kind of cool, the way it folds into it's own pocket for storage.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Epaminondas said:


> Kind of hard to explain, but you basically unzip the pocket, then keep the pocket to the front, fold the anorak it into a square "behind" the pocket (as it were) and then turn the pocket inside out, pushing the anorak into the pocket so that the folded anorak is on the inside.


Thanks, Epam (though I probably could've figured it out m'self, just lazy!). It comes out the exact shape as the handwarmer pocket. Kind of like a trapezoid.


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

BTW, if anyone needs any detail shots of my old one to compare against the new ones, let me know. Mine is over ten years old - FWIW.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

vwguy said:


> What!? Son of a...try this one
> 
> Brian


Yes I would like one of those, very cute!

:icon_viking:


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Even in the face of so much love and Muffum's seal of Preppy, I dare to raise two practical issues. The term "water resistant" is meaningless. Tissue paper is water resistant to some degree. LLB and any others who make clothing that goes, or might go, into the wilderness should summon enough character to quit using those words. Second, anoraks have different, indeed, less flexible and complete, capacities to ventilate than do jackets and parkas. Some like the way anoraks ventilate. My patrol partner for several years in the ski rangers always wore one, and he went everywhere I went. Even so, if one is trying an anorak for the first time, I would recommend either something very inexpensive to test the concept or one made of GoreTex so as not to test whatever "water resistant" might mean.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Trad-ish said:


> BTW, if anyone needs any detail shots of my old one to compare against the new ones, let me know. Mine is over ten years old - FWIW.


Please, do. I'm sure many are curious.

I'd love to know who made the dark green one pictured in Take Ivy, though.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

godan said:


> Even in the face of so much love and Muffum's seal of Preppy, I dare to raise two practical issues. The term "water resistant" is meaningless. Tissue paper is water resistant to some degree. LLB and any others who make clothing that goes, or might go, into the wilderness should summon enough character to quit using those words. Second, anoraks have different, indeed, less flexible and complete, capacities to ventilate than do jackets and parkas. Some like the way anoraks ventilate. My patrol partner for several years in the ski rangers always wore one, and he went everywhere I went. Even so, if one is trying an anorak for the first time, I would recommend either something very inexpensive to test the concept or one made of GoreTex so as not to test whatever "water resistant" might mean.


Godan, I don't know about others but for me, this is just a light jacket to wear around town in the spring or out on the bay and not a piece of technical outerwear. And if it doesn't keep me dry in torrential downpours, I'll just do what I end up having to do to all of my "water resistant" GoreTex items after a while anyway: spray them down with Camp Dry.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Jovan said:


> I'd love to know who made the dark green one pictured in Take Ivy, though.


Jovan, it looks like a military surplus anorak to me. The fabric looks a lot like wet Quarpel ("quartermaster repellent") used in marine trench coats and .


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Hardline 42: That is the best anorak design option. I've seen mentioned in this thread! LOL. Military design specs..."get it done," as Larry the Cable guy seems won't to say...and Larry is almost never wrong!!


----------



## SconnieTrad (Mar 16, 2011)

I pulled my ancient Bean anorak out of the closet last night to compare. Mine is labeled "LL Bean Outdoors". The main difference I notice is that mine has barrel locks instead of leather 'keepers' on the hood cord, and the cord exits on the exterior of my hood rather than on the interior on the new one.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

Epaminondas said:


> I can't be bothered to wait around to save a couple of bucks on something like this. For the $10 off you might someday see, I'd rather have it now in the size and color that I want and start getting use out of it in the upcoming weekends. Further, since I have been looking for one for some time and haven't seen anyone with a similar item recently, ignoring the aforesaid, it's still subjectively worth $50 to me. Life is too short to be waiting for sales on $50 stuff - that barely fills my gas tank and gets me to work for four days and the amount saved wouldn't even pay for a haircut and I'll have wasted all that time wishing I had one handy while waiting for a sale that might never happen.


I have to agree with Epaminondas' perspective on this: in this day and age, $50 doesn't buy all that much if you have adult wants and needs, so the Bean Anorak we're talking about strikes me as already being a good buy.

I really do hate paying full retail as much as the next guy, but I like to leave lots of room for impulse purchases. Sometimes, these impulse purchases can turn out pretty well - my Barbour Classic Beaufort was an impulse buy. It was marked down, but mostly it was there waiting for me to take it home. It's since become by far my most-used piece of outerwear this winter.

Thanks to hardline 42 for his reportage. I owned one of those anoraks back in the mid-1970's, and it was a real step above most of the windbreakers and shells available at the time. I can see how the item could stay relevant in this day and age, given an update in materials and a few evolutionary changes. It looks as though all this has been accomplished by L.L. Bean without a real increase in price to us.


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

Jovan said:


> Please, do. I'm sure many are curious.
> 
> I'd love to know who made the dark green one pictured in Take Ivy, though.


Ok, here's my old one. Keep in mind that I'm an XXL so the proportions may be a little off.


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm on Bean's email list, and I got an email yesterday for 15% off any purchase. They already have free shipping.



bd79cc said:


> I have to agree with Epaminondas' perspective on this: in this day and age, $50 doesn't buy all that much if you have adult wants and needs, so the Bean Anorak we're talking about strikes me as already being a good buy.
> 
> I really do hate paying full retail as much as the next guy, but I like to leave lots of room for impulse purchases. Sometimes, these impulse purchases can turn out pretty well - my Barbour Classic Beaufort was an impulse buy. It was marked down, but mostly it was there waiting for me to take it home. It's since become by far my most-used piece of outerwear this winter.
> 
> Thanks to hardline 42 for his reportage. I owned one of those anoraks back in the mid-1970's, and it was a real step above most of the windbreakers and shells available at the time. I can see how the item could stay relevant in this day and age, given an update in materials and a few evolutionary changes. It looks as though all this has been accomplished by L.L. Bean without a real increase in price to us.


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

Looks like I need to resize these.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

frosejr said:


> I'm on Bean's email list, and I got an email yesterday for 15% off any purchase. They already have free shipping.


Taken Aback already posted a thread with online codes for 15%, 20% and 30% off L.L. Bean purchases.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I need to pay attention to that thread more, especially as I contemplate getting a pair of Bean Boots.


----------



## zightx (Jul 10, 2011)

The question is: green or navy?


----------



## NMC (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm leaning more towards the green.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm leaning toward the ALL OF THEM.


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

I ordered green and navy on Friday - and may end up ordering red. I like to have a selection; may keep one in the Jeep just in case.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

I like the green the most, but I haven't decided if I actually need another piece of outwear, since I live somewhere that has given up its inclement weather.


----------



## zightx (Jul 10, 2011)

I've just ordered the navy. Since navy feels more connected with the maritime environment which I'll more likely be in rather than the forest, navy felt like the winner.

With the 20% off I took the chance to order a pair of 8" Bean Boots and a pair of rubber mocs plus some extra things. (No free shipping to Sweden so I took the chance to stock up).


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

zightx said:


> I've just ordered the navy. Since navy feels more connected with the maritime environment which I'll more likely be in rather than the forest, navy felt like the winner.
> 
> With the 20% off I took the chance to order a pair of 8" Bean Boots and a pair of rubber mocs plus some extra things. (No free shipping to Sweden so I took the chance to stock up).


Good going fellow swede. Those Bean boots are very versatile.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

zightx said:


> I've just ordered the navy. Since navy feels more connected with the maritime environment which I'll more likely be in rather than the forest, navy felt like the winner.


This was my thinking as well. So far, my anorak has held up exceedingly well. It's kept me dry in the rain, got me through some pebble sized hail in our area on Friday, and also a complete shower in transmission fluid (don't ask) which I expected would eat right through it, but it just wiped right off.


----------



## petro (Apr 5, 2005)

hardline_42 said:


> Jovan, it looks like a military surplus anorak to me. The fabric looks a lot like wet Quarpel ("quartermaster repellent") used in marine trench coats and .


I've got a Tad Gear anorak that is as waterproof as this sort of thing gets (no, not Goretex, Coated nylon) and built to handle a couple years in a post-apocalypse countryside.

I'm looking for something a little lighter, and not necessarily so bomb proof for sticking in my motorcycle tank bag for those mornings when it's a bit cool (I'm in the NT in Australia, so "a bit cool" in the morning can mean that by the drive home it's 125 degrees. I have a WELL ventilated light tan motorcycle jacket) or if it starts to rain (which will mean 90s and raining). I was looking at https://www.selfreliancegroup.com/apps/webstore/products/show/2354920, but if I can find something better I'm all for it.

A question about the L.L. Bean--where is it made?


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

25 years ago my wife, young daughters and I sported LL Bean anoraks. Ah, the good old days...


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Looks like they're all on backorder until Feb 5th, doh!

Brian


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

I can't tell for sure but it looks like they are available. Another 15% sale has come and gone but I was just hesitant to pull the trigger because I was thinking a zip up would be more versatile. 

Meanwhile I went up to Sears to return something and looked at the Lands' End windbreaker, it was very nice but in the $90 range, which I thought was too much, seeing how their other stuff was so deeply discounted. (I've been waiting for it to go on sale and that was just a couple of weeks ago.)

Then I was thinking the anorak might be good to pack to Argentina since it zips into its own pocket/pouch and is lightweight. Just waiting for the next sale.

Then I checked the Lands' End today since I got an email from them, sure enough the windbreaker I like was on sale for $39 plus tax plus shipping and I ordered it.

Still might pick up the anorak when (if) it goes on sale again.

I am learning the pace of this game, waiting for stuff on sale, realizing there will be more deals to come along if I miss this one.

See this is where we can learn from the wisdom and help of others, even if they are kind of cranky like RR32.

:icon_hailthee:

I told my mom today that her sweater has raglan sleeves, haha a couple of months ago I had a vague idea that raglan was a sort of woolly material that was slubby and knotty looking with different colors, which looked sort of like it was made out of rags.

Is that silly or what? ? ? 

:icon_jokercolor:

PS So what I am saying is that I hope someone will update us when these anoraks go on sale again.

Also, here's the windbreaker I bought, errr that is "Stormraker Shell Jacket", which does I must admit sound more dashing. I bought the blue one.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

I got mine yesterday, XL tall in nautical blue. It seems well made, and not plasticky, which I was a little worried about. The front pocket is enormous–what is it used for? I could fit a thanksgiving turkey in there. Also, putting it on is a little weird...it's sort of tube shaped and it requires some wiggling. Anyways, buy one on sale, seems like a good purchase. Oh, and the nautical blue is not as electric as it looks in the pictures...think sky over the Pacific, not neon.


----------



## Fraser Tartan (May 12, 2010)

That front pocket is there so urban mountaineers have a place to carry their tablet.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Not just the urban ones.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

zzdocxx said:


> Also, here's the windbreaker I bought, errr that is "Stormraker Shell Jacket", which does I must admit sound more dashing. I bought the blue one.


I have it. I paid $23.99 for it last season in Royal Blue, which isn't a choice this season. It's meh. The hood is ridiculously large and not adjustable, so it's always sliding down over my eyes and the fabric doesn't feel as nice. I actually bought the LLB anorak to replace it.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks for the tip, I tried one on in the Sear's store and it seemed OK but I didn't pay much attention to the hood.

I will try it again.

:thumbs-up:

Hmmm I bet my tailor could make it adjustable but then would it still be a good deal?

The hood unsnaps too if I understand correctly. Still as you say it ought to be able to be adjusted.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Pentheos said:


> I got mine yesterday, XL tall in nautical blue. It seems well made, and not plasticky, which I was a little worried about. The front pocket is enormous-what is it used for? I could fit a thanksgiving turkey in there. *Also, putting it on is a little weird...it's sort of tube shaped and it requires some wiggling.* Anyways, buy one on sale, seems like a good purchase. Oh, and the nautical blue is not as electric as it looks in the pictures...think sky over the Pacific, not neon.


Yeah, I wish there was a zipper on the side/bottom which would make it a bit easier getting on & off.

Brian


----------



## DriCamp2 (Oct 8, 2016)

Removed.


----------



## DriCamp2 (Oct 8, 2016)

Removed.


----------



## DriCamp2 (Oct 8, 2016)

Removed.


----------



## jph712 (Mar 22, 2007)

DriCamp2 said:


> Forgot to add: An LL Bean employee told me that another reissue was being considered by the company. We'll see...


I sure hope they do again. I have a 25ish year old royal blue one, that otherwise is in great shape, except the elastic in the wrists is shot.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

DriCamp2 said:


> If you've caught my other posts here, you know I'm a Bean Anorak nut, owning a half dozen Bean Anoraks of different vintages. Finding this thread motivated me to join this forum, but I've held off posting here until I could inform myself about the garment discussed in this thread, the 2012-14 Mountain Classic Anorak, Reissued (MCAR)-which I completely missed during production! Then, when I was belatedly seized with desire for one, it took me a few months to locate and purchase a good one off eBay. Now that's resolved.
> 
> You may have seen the thread I started called "Searching for Vintage LL Bean Catalogs;" if so, you already know I believe Bean anoraks belong to four different vintages--to briefly review:
> 
> (1) Early Bean anoraks from 1940-1960, either cotton or 60/40 and with a distinctive, ancient-looking cut. (I don't own one and can't imagine anyone wearing one for actual daily use.)


The older cotton anoraks are appealing to me. The waxed cotton British models from the 1950s (the golden age of hiking) issued by companies like Thomas Black are cool.

Have you seen the LLB 'Labrador Parka'? I would definitely wear this:

https://www.e-workers.net/outdoorclothing/parka_2/1.htm


----------



## DriCamp2 (Oct 8, 2016)

Removed.


----------



## DriCamp2 (Oct 8, 2016)

Removed.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

The color and material of that LL Bean Labrador Anorak is giving me horrible flashbacks of the awful "gumby suits" that the Marine Corps was still issuing when I enlisted back in the mid-1990s.


----------



## DriCamp2 (Oct 8, 2016)

Removed.


----------



## DriCamp2 (Oct 8, 2016)

Removed.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

DriCamp2 said:


> An Ask Andy exclusive...photo of the upcoming Bean anorak, photo sent to me directly from Bean HQ, with disclaimer: "This is a product sample and may not be exact colors. We are calling this the Mountain Classic Anorak Color Block (3 colors, and a solid black version). All should be available Jan/Feb as part of our spring 2017 collection."
> 
> Prototype photo:


Thanks for sharing this. Did they indicate what type of material will be used?


----------



## DriCamp2 (Oct 8, 2016)

Removed.


----------

